# Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock



## lifeofmyown (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute! Ich bräuchte mal eure  Hilfe. In Puttelange aux lacs soll es zwei schöne Angelweiher (nicht nur  Forellenbesatz) geben. Weiterhin habe ich vom Etang du Stock gelesen.  Sollen gute Angelgewässer sein. Leider konnte ich keine Informationen  über Schonzeiten usw. finden, bzw. ob momentan dort überhaut geangelt  werden darf. #g


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*

Lies mal hier:
http://www.aappma-sarrebourg.com/images/stories/reglementation/AP_etangs-reservoirs.pdf


----------



## lifeofmyown (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Lies mal hier:
> http://www.aappma-sarrebourg.com/images/stories/reglementation/AP_etangs-reservoirs.pdf



Französisch kann ich genau so gut wie chinesisch! :q


----------



## pebbleskef (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*

Also da gelten die gleichen Bestimmungen wie an den sonstigen Gewässer in Frankreich.
Hecht, Zander, Wels Schonzeit bis zum 4ten Samstag im Mai.
Weisfische sind das ganze Jahr über offen aber von Forellen wird dort nichts geschrieben.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## lifeofmyown (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*



pebbleskef schrieb:


> Also da gelten die gleichen Bestimmungen wie an den sonstigen Gewässer in Frankreich.
> Hecht, Zander, Wels Schonzeit bis zum 4ten Samstag im Mai.
> Weisfische sind das ganze Jahr über offen aber von Forellen wird dort nichts geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke dir.


----------



## Phil1990 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*

Hallo ich hätte eine Frage und hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. Undzwar würde. Wir gern am Etang du Stock angeln gehn. Wo bekomme ich den die Genehmigungen dafür?


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*



pebbleskef schrieb:


> Also da gelten die gleichen Bestimmungen wie an den sonstigen Gewässer in Frankreich.
> Hecht, Zander, Wels Schonzeit bis zum 4ten Samstag im Mai.
> Weisfische sind das ganze Jahr über offen aber von Forellen wird dort nichts geschrieben.
> 
> ...




Vorsicht! Das stimmt nicht mehr.
Einige departements (zB Moselle) haben jetzt Raubfischangelverbot bis 1. Juni. Spinnfische, Köfi etc verboten. Fliege ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Jedes dpt hat teilweise andre Regeln, also vorher erkundigen.


----------



## Hamilton (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frankreich: Puttelange aux lacs und Etang du Stock*

Informationen zu den Angelscheinen bekommst du hier:

https://www.angelsport-becker.de/angelerlaubnisscheine/frankreich/


Die Scheine kannst du dann auch im Laden kaufen.


----------

